

Help the Radare Project Host the Radare Summer of Code - crowell

The radare project[1] is an open source reverse engineering toolkit [2] that aims to be a free replacement for software such as IDA Pro and Hopper.<p>We are currently looking to sponsor some student developers to work on adding some awesome features[3] to radare2, but need your help with funding[4]!
Our goal is to provide 3 slots for the participants in this year (+1 slot from the Google Summer of Code under umbrella of openwall[5] project.<p>Thanks!<p>The Radare Team<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;radare.org<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;radare&#x2F;radare2<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;radare.org&#x2F;rsoc<p>[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;radare.org&#x2F;r&#x2F;rsoc.html<p>[5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openwall.info
======
xvilka
A really good one. You can see radare2 in action here:
[http://radare.tv/](http://radare.tv/)

------
eugenekolo2
radare is one of the best OS free replacements for IDA Pro on Linux. Very
feature rich, and I think they could use this help to make it even better

------
jnfurst
Great project.

